# Nikon D850 advice needed (wife approval imminent!!!!)



## charlie76 (May 22, 2020)

My dearest TPF friends,

After months of badgering and  manipulation , I have almost convinced my wife to approve a purchase of the almighty D850!  I expect to obtain full wifely approval this weekend, possibly place the order today!!!!!!!  This is big time Charlie-Christmas/Happy-Birthday-to-me, and an input would be appreciated from my trusted TPF-ers!

Now...before I pull the trigger on this, I feel it's a good idea to ask my peers here on TPF for any feedback or opinions.  This camera is mucho-$$$ (by my standards) and is a serious, long-term purchase for me (oh ya, and also my family).  I shoot mostly fine art, landscape, rural glory, B&W, some urban stuff, etc.

That said....can anyone offer input on the following 2 very important questions:

1.  Is there anything I should know about this camera that isn't obvious?  It is massive resolution, full-frame glory!  Any bad points (besides the file size and computer power needed for processing)???  ......let us hope nobody answers this one

2.  (THE BIG ONE!).  Lenses!  Given the price of the body, Nikon lenses are also very expensive.  I do not have wife approval for a lens...so I'll have to think of something.  My other lenses are all DX.  Any holy cow...the full-frame lenses are big bucks.   Can any of my friends here offer suggestions on which lenses I should avoid, and which are good (besides the obvious Nikon)?  I'm thinking Sigma, Tamron, Nikon (obviously).  Not sure I can afford a Nikon lens at this point...with 5 kids all under the age of 5!!

Thank you to my trusted fellows! 

***PS.  TPF please bring back the mobile phone app!!!!


----------



## tirediron (May 22, 2020)

The D850 is a fantastic piece of kit, and I really like mine, *WHEN I USE IT*.  Note the caveat.  Yes, a >$5000 body, the newest I own, is possibly the least used one, out of all my bodies (except for my MF film gear).  Why?  Because frankly, 95% of the time I don't need it.  It gives me way more than is necessary.  Now when I do need it... hoooooo boy, does it perform!  That said however, if I might make a suggestion:  Since you're [I assume] getting Ministerial approval on the amount to spend and not the specific body, consider a gently used D810, grip, and a nice 24-70 f2.8.  I think you will get WAY more benefit out of that then you will from a D850 and sub-par glass.  You really need the BEST glass to get the benefit from that sensor!


----------



## charlie76 (May 22, 2020)

Yes, yes, thanks for the input.  I just got an email form Nikon.  They have a refurbished 810 up there now for a good deal cheaper than new.  I could use the remaining "authorized" funds for a better lens.  Your comment about needing the "BEST" glass for the 850 sensor is giving me anxiety.  Thanks again.


----------



## Designer (May 22, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> 2.  (THE BIG ONE!).  Lenses!  Given the price of the body, Nikon lenses are also very expensive.  I do not have wife approval for a lens...so I'll have to think of something.  My other lenses are all DX.  Any holy cow...the full-frame lenses are big bucks.   Can any of my friends here offer suggestions on which lenses I should avoid, and which are good (besides the obvious Nikon)?  I'm thinking Sigma, Tamron, Nikon (obviously).  Not sure I can afford a Nikon lens at this point...with 5 kids all under the age of 5!!


1. How does one end up with all DX lenses?

2. Yes, your photographic endeavours will benefit immensely with top-quality glass, so better have a plan to pick some up.  No, ignore third-party lenses with a very few exceptions.  Nikon lenses are at the top of the heap, IMO.  Save some money and purchase some of the older lenses that are kown for their quality.  Here's a short list of lenses to start looking for:  (in no particular order)

The venerable 180 2.8: nikon 180mm f/2.8 af | eBay
Excellent color rendition, use for individual portraits, etc.

Another outstanding portrait lens: nikkor 105mm f/2 dc | eBay
Not easy to learn, but the bokeh master, and a bit shorter than the 180.

A good short zoom for everyday casual shooting: nikon 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5g vr | eBay

An outstanding wide angle:  nikon nikkor 20mm 1.8g ed af-s | eBay

Don't automatically assume you need to purchase any certain lens without first considering what you want to photograph.


----------



## jaomul (May 22, 2020)

Reading your post it would appear you have a dx camera. Any modern Nikon fx will give you improvements. Do you need more than 24mp? The d750 is an amazing camera with bundles going at a good price. Not trying to talk you out of a d850, I bought a d810 only 2 weeks ago, there is an awful lot to like, however I'll put my hands up and say I probably don't need a camera with such high specs


----------



## charlie76 (May 22, 2020)

Yes, folks thank you.  Yes, I've had a Nikon D7000 for years and so I'll have to buy full-frame lenses now to use my new body.

Designer:  Your a good man (or woman?)...and thank you for that tip.  I will not waste my $$ on cheap lenses with a hig-res sensor.  It is tempting though, but I swear I wont!  Looks like I'll put the body in the closet and save up for the lens.  I will look into your suggestions now, and thanks again for that.  I especially like the Nikon 24-85mm.

Jaomul:  I'd probably get just as much from the 810, and you sound happy with yours.  I was only looking at the 810 b/c the price is not too much more, and if I'm spending this much on a body, why not spend a little more on the most MP I can get!?    I'm looking into the 810 today, following advice from you and tirediron.


----------



## Designer (May 22, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> Designer:  Your a good man (or woman?)...and thank you for that tip.  I will not waste my $$ on cheap lenses with a hig-res sensor.  It is tempting though, but I swear I wont!  Looks like I'll put the body in the closet and save up for the lens.  I will look into your suggestions now, and thanks again for that.  I especially like the Nikon 24-85mm.


A man, thank you very much.

No!  Don't put the fabulous D850 in the closet!  Use the lenses you have, for goodness sake!  The camera will automatically go into "DX" mode when it senses a DX lens on it, so just use what you have for now.  Most of my collection was assembled with the idea of portraiture, so that is why I recommended some excellent portrait lenses.  

I have only two zooms, the 24-85 and a 70-300 (G-VR the good one) with the remainder being primes.  That 24-85 is the default on my D7100 unless I change it.  When I was doing the AF fine-tuning, the 70-300 was the only lens that did not need any adjustment. !!!  and it is very quick and quiet to focus.  Just for kicks: nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6g ed af-s vr | eBay  It isn't a lens for everyday snapshots, but it has its uses.  And fairly affordable.

My wife is critical of my purchases only if I am not using them.  Better use the D850 A LOT.


----------



## charlie76 (May 22, 2020)

Designer said:


> My wife is critical of my purchases only if I am not using them. Better use the D850 A LOT.



-The best tip I've heard all day.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2020)

I would buy a D800 or D810 used and get three or four good used lenses. Coming from the D7000, the D610 would be a big upgrade.


----------



## Timppa (May 23, 2020)

I follow Derrel on this one.

And what do you need all the resolution for? Big prints? you crop a lot?
The D850 is awesome, it's a huge step up from the D7000 (and size too!)
I once was thinking to upgrade to FF too, but I swapped my D7100 for a D7500, got myself a sigma 18-35 F1.8. and honestly... I don't think I want to swap anymore xD.


----------



## BillM (May 23, 2020)

Lots of great advice already and I'd seriously consider saving some money by buying used from one of the well respected online sellers like Adorama or B&H. From what you stated you typically shoot I'd look for a good deal on a used 800, 810 or 850 and also a used Nikon 24-70. 

B&H has used 850's in 9+ condition for $500 less than new, probably open box/display models. I'd call and see if you get the full warranty on one of those. Then with the other $500 i'm sure the nice folks here can direct you to some of the best older full frame lenses that will fit your style of shooting and budget. Some of those older lenses can be had cheap and they can be really really good.


----------



## Designer (May 23, 2020)

Timppa said:


> ..I swapped my D7100 for a D7500, got myself a sigma 18-35 F1.8. and honestly... I don't think I want to swap anymore xD.


You might consider reversing that swap.  

You went from a very good D7100 to the mis-named D"7500" which should have been named the D5700, and a Sigma lens instead of a good lens.  

Too bad.


----------



## charlie76 (May 23, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I would buy a D800 or D810 used and get three or four good used lenses. Coming from the D7000, the D610 would be a big upgrade.



Ok ok...I understand the practicality of these responses from the well-respected photographers here..and thank you for the sensible advice.

Alas...I don’t think advancing my equipment incrementally is a rule that I want to abide by at this point in my life.   They say this camera approaches quality of medium format!!..so...I’ll spend the extra and will definitely push the limits with that thing.  And honestly ...I’ve been shooting for 27 years now and have been waiting a long time for a serious camera like this....so I’m going for it!  We will have to see what I produce with it...won’t we. Thanks again folks for all your pointers!


----------



## charlie76 (May 23, 2020)

BillM said:


> Some of those older lenses can be had cheap and they can be really really good.



thanks for your advice in this post. I will heed your words sir


----------



## charlie76 (May 23, 2020)

Timppa said:


> And what do you need all the resolution for? Big prints? you crop a lot?



no cropping. Big prints...sure. My reason for making this jump is purely for image quality, dynamic range, and just pure awesomeness of course


----------



## Timppa (May 24, 2020)

Designer said:


> Timppa said:
> 
> 
> > ..I swapped my D7100 for a D7500, got myself a sigma 18-35 F1.8. and honestly... I don't think I want to swap anymore xD.
> ...



I'm sorry but what is wrong with you??
Have you ever had these in your hands? are you basing yourself on online reviews?
I went from the D7100 to D7500 and there are so many improvements, the only weaker difference is that it only has 1 card slot, and if this the reason you name this a D5700 then you are way off. the D7500 is like a D500 but smaller. I went from a max usable ISO of 3200 to 12800.
8 fps and a awesome buffer. 
And the Sigma is like a prime from 18 to 35, I have not heard any one complain about it, the sharpness and bokeh are outstanding.

Your comment is wrong on so many levels and I truly hope you are joking.
And we are here to help Charlie76 with his choice of camera, not to brake down other peoples choice of camera/lenses.



charlie76 said:


> Timppa said:
> 
> 
> > And what do you need all the resolution for? Big prints? you crop a lot?
> ...



Then honestly, GO FOR IT 
But follow the advice here to maybe go for a refurb or display model for 500$ less.
pick up a 24-70 lens with the money you save.
I honestly never owned a 24-70 (I use DX), but I read many good reviews about the Tamron 70-200 G2.
Ask Derrel for good options! I'm sure he will help (he's awesomely helpful)


----------



## kdsmithjr (May 24, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> My dearest TPF friends,
> 
> After months of badgering and  manipulation , I have almost convinced my wife to approve a purchase of the almighty D850!  I expect to obtain full wifely approval this weekend, possibly place the order today!!!!!!!  This is big time Charlie-Christmas/Happy-Birthday-to-me, and an input would be appreciated from my trusted TPF-ers!
> 
> ...


Congrats on your impending purchase. It certainly is true that the difference between men and boys (and, arguably women and girls)....is the size of their toys. I've been shooting since the mid 60's, starting on a pentax spotmatic and progressing (from the early 80's) through several Nikons. I'm not an equipment freak and certainly never has N.A.S. (Nikon Acquisition Syndrome). I'm almost an equipment 'minimalist' and not afraid to try new things...sometimes called be a photo-traitor. Just this week I 'jumped ship' and fully embraced SONY mirrorless--toying with SONY alpha series and fully appreciating the 'never even imagined' capabilities of the alpha 6500--and not yet ready to abandon apc format. Well, about 3 days ago I 'pulled the trigger' and went FF mirrorless by getting an A7iii with it's quasi legendary FF 24-70mm f/4. I'm still the proverbial kid in the candystore. Things like EyeAF and Animal EyeAF are unbelievable. Don't spread it around but....in a couple of years photography will require much less tech expertise than during the past 50 years. Thing like compositional skills will be 95% of the craft.

I agree with 95% of what you said about lenses. I go back far enough and had a low enough income 50 years ago that I drooled over Nikon glass and simply accepted that aftermarket was lower quality to match the lower price. At a younger age, I did shoot enough to give my equipment a good workout. Over the years I did witness optical quality of lower priced glass climb to the point where (unless your technique for looking at a photo required the tip of your nose to be actually touching the print) aftermarket glass made as good images as the 'high price spread.' Where aftermarket fell down....decades ago anyway...was that they fell apart physically before name brand glass. The price difference, though, was still large enough to justify purchasing 'off brands.'
Fast forward to today, better manufacturing and competition is mostly led to 'bragging rights' to those with name brand glass. Sure...the resolution/sharpness differences may still be there but an 11x14 pic, viewed at normal distance makes the optical difference between oem and non-oem more fantasy than real. And unless you  lean on your equipment like a pro, build quality difference isnt that great.

Good luck on your impending purchase.


----------



## bulldurham (May 24, 2020)

I shoot the D850 with just three lenses: 200-500 for wildlife, Tokina 17-35 f/4 for wide angle and the nikkor 24-120 for a great walk around lens. I sold my D500 for the same reasons others are suggesting as to having more bodies than one needs. I find the 47MP perhaps a bit of overkill until I shoot a small bird at 30-45 ft in flight and then it all makes sense, but moreover, the added features found in the D850 like focus stacking, multiple exposure, etc are just too good to pass up. However, that said, I'd be tempted to go the 750 route and spend more on a good lens or two.


----------



## charlie76 (May 24, 2020)

Some good folks on here and great perspectives. Much appreciated, all the info guys. 

Yup...I ordered the 850.....plus....



bulldurham said:


> wide angle and the nikkor 24-120 for a great walk around lens.



just ordered this lens...it looks like it’ll be my all-purpose! .... side note: the wife doesn’t know about the lens order muuaaahhahaha!


----------



## Designer (May 24, 2020)

Timppa said:


> ..we are here to help Charlie76 with his choice of camera,


My opinion, your opinion.


----------



## charlie76 (May 24, 2020)

So.....

As stated above, I ordered the 24–120 lens...in clear violation of the husband-wife finance law.  

After dinner she says, “I think you should get a lens with that camera. It would be silly to get a nice new camera with no [full frame] lens!”  

I say, “I agree completely.”


----------



## photoflyer (May 27, 2020)

tirediron said:


> You really need the BEST glass to get the benefit from that sensor!



Very true.

Maybe this will help.  When I was a kid I did amateur radio.  As a kid, I thought to boost the gain on a receiver I could just put a pre-amp on it.  An old timer wisely pointed out that this approach would only amplify the static and that I would be better investing in a better antenna.  Sage advice.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 28, 2020)

Good luck with the camera and lens.  Do yourself a favor and spend time in the beginning getting a good portrait of her alone and with you and her and getting enlargements and frame them and give them to her as a gift.


----------



## charlie76 (May 28, 2020)

AlanKlein said:


> Good luck with the camera and lens.  Do yourself a favor and spend time in the beginning getting a good portrait of her alone and with you and her and getting enlargements and frame them and give them to her as a gift.




Very nice, sir.  Very nice.  I think I will take that advice.  Thanks!


----------



## Designer (May 28, 2020)

Take photos of whatever she likes.  Flowers, dolls, grandchildren, those are the things my wife likes, so I am sure to spend some time making photos of those subjects and give them to her on email so she can forward them to her sisters.


----------



## charlie76 (May 28, 2020)

Designer said:


> Take photos of whatever she likes.  Flowers, dolls, grandchildren, those are the things my wife likes, so I am sure to spend some time making photos of those subjects and give them to her on email so she can forward them to her sisters.



That is very good advice, and I must say, very sweet. Your wife sounds like a very lucky lady. Furthermore, I will take that advice. Her favorite subject is a no-brainer: the kids. Five total, all 5 yrs and younger. Adorable, every one. Like a litter of puppies. Henry is the oldest, and that poor guy has 4 younger sisters


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2020)

Adorable kids. Take a lot of family pictures.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 29, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> That is very good advice, and I must say, very sweet. Your wife sounds like a very lucky lady. Furthermore, I will take that advice. Her favorite subject is a no-brainer: the kids. Five total, all 5 yrs and younger. Adorable, every one. Like a litter of puppies. Henry is the oldest, and that poor guy has 4 younger sisters
> 
> View attachment 192253



Cute kids.  Five in five years!  How do you find time for photography?


----------



## charlie76 (May 29, 2020)

[


AlanKlein said:


> Cute kids. Five in five years! How do you find time for photography?



Funny you should say that.  Your point is valid and, in my/our case, true!  I haven't taken more than a handful of photos in the past 4-5 years due to those little rug rats.  Every time I saw the camera or open Lightroom (for nostalgic purposes) I would die a little on the inside.  I almost thought my photography was a sacrifice I would have to make for family!!  However, a month or two ago I had enough!  So I am back at it, and the wife approved the camera and two lenses.  So you should be seeing me on here very often...especially with this new setup!  I love FPF and appreciate all the professionals who contribute, and the serious hobbyists like myself.   I could swear that the community has slimmed down a bit since I was here last 4-5 years ago which is a little discouraging, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 29, 2020)

I'm sure she thought of all the photos your going to take off the kids when she ok'd the camera.  If you haven't gotten the camera yet,  consider one that has an articulating led screen so you can hold the camera low to make it easier to get down to the kids level to take shots there.   They'll be more intimate than shouting from higher up.


----------



## Derrel (May 29, 2020)

Spend at least 20 minutes a day photographing the kids...it's  the best way to get great candids.


----------



## charlie76 (May 29, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Spend at least 20 minutes a day photographing the kids...it's  the best way to get great candids.



Will do, a fair suggestion. 

The camera arrived yesterday actually (I’ll spare you guys the monologue since I know you familiar with the feeling of getting awesome hardware in the mail). And the Nikon 14-24 is perfect for getting close into groups of kids.  Just awesome photos so far with this dream machine. 

So good suggestion, thank you sir


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 30, 2020)

I will never forget the day when I got my first Nikon FF and good glass.  It was like putting on my glasses; the world became sharp and clear.

_Gay ga zinta hate. (_phonetic). Yiddish for 'go in good health' but sort of means ' go for it' or 'knock yourself out'


----------



## DaveAllen (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats on the D850, it's a great all around camera that can do a bit of everything for a reasonable price, you'll enjoy it!  I should add, you'll need top quality glass to get the best out of this body...


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 7, 2020)

Oh my, the baby has more hair than all of them   Congrats on the camera =]


----------



## TxBuddha (Jul 30, 2020)

There's also the option of buying the reconditioned glass from Amazon, B&H, or any other reputable source. There's quite a bit of money to be saved by going that direction.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Aug 5, 2020)

Late reply, hope you got that fine camera.  Now, as far as an aftermarket piece of glass:  IMHO the best deserves the best.  Would you handcuff one hand of a star quarterback and expect super star performance?  Best deserves best.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Aug 5, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Take photos of whatever she likes.  Flowers, dolls, grandchildren, those are the things my wife likes, so I am sure to spend some time making photos of those subjects and give them to her on email so she can forward them to her sisters.
> ...


Beautiful children!  You'll like that 24-120, mega congrats on all counts.


----------

